# pieces by Firemajic



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

Firemajic agreed i could share the outstanding pieces of glass i have the delight to behold...they are amazing.....




they are tactile,colourful...exquisite...they are placed all around my place and i admire them every day...thanks Firemajic


----------



## TKent (Sep 6, 2015)

These are so freaking good! I love them all but the shells are exquisite!! Wow.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

TKent said:


> These are so freaking good! I love them all but the shells are exquisite!! Wow.



the pic's do not do them justice...when the sunlight hits them they come to life......


----------



## PiP (Sep 6, 2015)

I also love the shells! Juls, you are SO talented!!!


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

PiP said:


> I also love the shells! Juls, you are SO talented!!!



to touch them would give you a bigger appreciation i reckon.....your spot on PiP....talented


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 6, 2015)

That's crazy awesome talent right there. Julia has done a fabulous job =)


----------



## Sonata (Sep 7, 2015)

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> That's crazy awesome talent right there. Julia has done a fabulous job =)



i look at them and i think were do you start...what a cool thing to be able to do......


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2015)

Sonata said:


> They are all so beautiful.



hand made beauty......how rare is that these days


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> Very nice!



My pic's don't show how nice they really are....


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 8, 2015)

heeey Escorial... fabulous job on the pictures... glass is hard to capture...but you did good! These are pieces from my private collection... the marbles are some of the first ones I made ... I used wet cherry wood to shape them...water and heat created a steam bed for the hot glass..old method of making marbles, and takes a long time to master...the sea shells are from my collection called "Treasures from the sea" and I make sea turtles, fish and imaginary sea creatures... I am so glad you love them...
thanks for all the fabulous comments!!!


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 8, 2015)

...And if you think this is her talent, you ought to see what she can do with her tongue!


----------



## WolfieWriter (Sep 30, 2015)

These are awesome works! They remind me a bit of the ones I bought at a Renaissance Festival a few years back! I've always wondered how people make such things out of glass, the colors are beautiful and the shapes are perfect.


----------

